# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  Mobile phones

## Travel2

I am in a dilemma. I do not want to spend a fortune on roaming costs. But I want a phone with GPS, and internet, (and also cool applications that will teach me how to speak in foreign languages). Perhaps a Blackberry or iPhone...

The only thing I can find on using the internet in other countries with your mobile is with Vodafone and if I get a Blackberry with them I can spend 4.99 pounds a MB in most countries. Is a MB a lot? Would it allow me to check my emails, post on my blog and upload photos for example?

I've tried finding stuff like this with other networks but found zilch. O2, Orange, T-Mobile... nada. It's weird. But I did discover that if I just get a phone with Wi-Fi I can use the internet for free in some places, although very unlikely in the depths of Russia or South America I should think.

Also, do you think GPS would only work in the UK or would I be able to use it world-wide - and if so would it cost me?


I know I should probably give some of these companies a phone, but if anyone has experience with stuff like this that'd be wonderful.

To save money, we think that if I were to use my phone just for internet and GPS and stuff, and Miffy keeps his and buys SIM cards in each of the countries we go to for cheaper calls, that would be best. Agree?

----------


## normankane11

You are right.  Device is main thing which may help us for connect with other device. We know that Vodafone spread everywhere. So It s network capability is more than other device.  I have tried all device. But I am impressed when I have used Vodafone.

----------


## mrjohn104

You're right. I have met in this case.

----------


## martin1987

Mobile phone are equipped with every latest feature you desire. Even in the event you don't need the advanced features, you can receive a basic mobile phone to make & get calls. They can help us in our speedy lifestyles when they have no time to meet our friends, relatives & left with the only option of speaking over the phone. They can stay in contact whenever & wherever they must.

----------


## smithmaal

Mobile Phones has penetrated into our lives and created their own unique condition. Four times considered a luxury, are now things closest to our hearts. Mobile people have even replaced the shows became easier to see the time in their cell phone rings. Phones have been ringing for many personal dairies. A cell phone seems like your sister wakes you up in the morning is a reminder that keeps you updated with all your meetings and events. Calculator and notes sections have made your personal mobile assistant. mobile rings because of their multi-tasking several have replaced many other devices.

----------


## kevinklain

Mobile phones available in tiny pretty designs, provides access to lots of useful features like camera, games, music & lots of more. They  take them for granted as they are affordable to maintain. The lots of useful features make lives much simpler. Some like to make use of it as a camera, some for listening to music, some for making calls, some for entertainment purposes & some for multipurpose. With the latest java games, wallpapers, polyphonic ringtones, Bluetooth mobile expertise, picture messaging, you can seldom feel bored. These days, people are looking for comfort, convenience & reliability & mobile rings have surely provided all of them.

----------


## kellbious

Mobile phones are long range, portable and wireless electronic device of communication.Mobile phones available in small attractive designs, provides access to many useful features like camera, games, music and many more.People use the phone while they are driving, and this can cause problems.Parents can be a little less worried about their kids by being in constant touch with them.Cell phones are the perfect way to stay connected with others and provide the user with a sense of security.No proprietary, sensitive or confidential data is ever to be stored on a cell phone or PDA.

----------


## jackk001

The Nokia C2-06 is a Dual-Sim phone that supports 2 GSM SIM cards and allows the users to enjoy 2 different networks at a single point of time. This Nokia phone includes a 2-megapixel camera and will be running Symbian Series 40 6th Edition operating system. The dual SIM phone may come within the category of budget phones, though the prices have not yet confirmed.

This recently leaked mobile phone developed by Nokia comes with more than just basic features in sleek design. The new C2-06 phone appears to be resembling with Nokia C0-00, another Cseries device by the company.

----------


## princeli

BlackBerry Playbook
BlackBerry Playbook

    * 5MP, with Auto Focus
    * Bluetooth ver 2.1 with A2DP
    * Facebook optimised for Playbook. Hundreds of Apps on Blackberry App World
    * Memory Slot 16, 32 & 64 GB
    * Candy bar, Touch Screen (Tablet)The telecom major has stated that they have a network which is ready to offer the 3G services, and they will be launching it as early as possible. The company is seriously focusing on providing the subscribers with a flawless 3G service. The Director (Enterprise and Carrier) of Vodafone Essar has shared that the organization will launch the service city-wise rather than circle-wise. Currently the company is concentrating on the trials of this service and they seem quite confident about the fact that the service will get launched before the new financial year.

----------


## suzzyreney

Mobile rings obtainable in tiny designs, provides access to lots of useful features like camera, games, music & lots of more.A mobile phone looks as if your sister wakes you up in the morning is a reminder that keeps you updated with all of your meetings & events.Cell rings are the ideal way to stay connected with others & provide the user with a sense of security.

----------


## jamesfoster

Mobile phone are equipped with every latest feature you desire. A mobile phone looks like your father wakes you up in the morning is a reminder that keeps you updated with all of your meetings and events.It has penetrated in to our lives and created their own distinctive condition.

----------


## jackpollard

The only thing I can find on using the internet in other countries with your mobile is with Vodafone and if I get a Blackberry with them I can spend 4.99 pounds a MB in most countries.

----------


## stevedonald

I've tried finding stuff like this with other networks but found zilch. O2, Orange, T-Mobile... nada. It's weird. But I did discover that if I just get a phone with Wi-Fi I can use the internet for free in some places, although very unlikely in the depths of Russia or South America I should think.

----------


## heinsmiths

Mobile phones has entered our lives and created their own unique condition.People use the phone while driving, and this can cause problems.Parents can be a little less worried about their children being in contact with them. It is the ideal way to stay connected with others and provide the user a sense of security.

----------


## hitman

Using cellphone devices has many pros and cons and most you will be aware of that. Previously days, when we are out of home, we need to search for a community phone unit to make a trip, but now, just select up your cellphone and switchoff and after that switchon.You are always attached, anybody who knows your cellular number can get in touch with you. If you are visiting out of your location or to another nation, you can use the running ability to be attached anywhere and all the time. You can use functions like Textual content mail messages to deliver mail messages, get mail messages, deliver greetings, MMS for delivering images, get information like, journey timings and many more functions.

----------


## deinalex

Mobile phone are outfitted with every newest feature you desire. It is the ideal way to keep in touch with others & provide the user with a sense of security. It looks like your dad awakens you in the day is a note that keeps you modified with all of your activities and activities.

----------


## bricecooke

Technology is making an unmatchable role and they are watching new and better products day by day. To draw the attention of phone users, cheap three mobile deals are coming up with their luring schemes. The main advantage of industries having business mobile rings is having staff that are obtainable at all times. than clients calling and being told that you are away from the office they can be put through to your mobile, and depending on your plan, your mobile can be connected to the office switchboard so customers can be put straight through.If they make an extensive study on the current scenario of mobile phone deals then they will see that the contract mobile phone deal is staying on the top position in terms of popularity and add on features. Under such phone deal, the retailers provide a combination pack of a handset and network connection. Choice of the model and network service provider depends on the customers.

----------


## rhettricol

Mobile phone is an important gadget in this time for everyone because most of people are using mobile phone for them safety, for business and many more use also. So it is great gadget according to me which is very useful and easy to use.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

I know I should probably give some of these companies a phone, but if anyone has experience with stuff like this that'd be wonderful.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

To draw the attention of phone users, cheap three mobile deals are coming up with their luring schemes. The main advantage of industries having business mobile rings is having staff that are obtainable at all times.

----------


## atlasequipments

Mobile Phones equipment are more entertainment Gadget while traveling!

----------


## davisj

Purchase a local SIM card or communicate to the interent.

----------


## paulschinider87

well it would be best if you use apps because now these are many apps which make this is very cheap like i am using meeting mogul calling app which makes my calls very easy & cheaper rates to anywhere i want to talk it is quite easy & very suitable for me to use this app.

----------


## davidsmith36

A mobile phone is a wireless handheld device that allows users to make calls and send text messages, among other features.
OPPO F5 (Black, 64 GB)
Samsung Galaxy S8 (Midnight Black, 64 GB)  (4 GB RAM)

----------


## Hellan

you are correct

----------


## amnasheikh

Used to be now it's just mobile apps and mobile games.

----------


## frontdevs

Indeed Amna, You are right market of apps and games has grown exceptionally well.

----------


## Qwezysse

What do you think about the Sprint brand?

----------


## Urkofobra

Recently, my father dropped his phone from the balcony and broke it. It was an accident, and it wasn't his fault. Now there is a reason to buy a new Samsung dad on Sprint. First, I read the reviews on sprint phone number and I was satisfied with everything, and only then I started to place an order. I also recommend that you do

----------

